# Travel Insurance EHIC PLUS



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Do any members have ecperience of EHIC Plus Travel insurance. ?

I am over 70 and have just been quoted £46 for a multi trip annual insurance . Previously I have been paying over £100 per year

You must have an E111 card and the maximum length of each trip to EU countries is 45 days. In case of an accident you must use State hospitals.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

impala666 said:


> You must have an E111 card and the maximum trips to EU countries is 45 days. In case of an accident you must use State hospitals.


Hi Impala666,

Is that a maximum of 45 days on any one trip? if so, it's not a bad deal. If it is 45 days max in a year, I'd look elsewhere.

We went with Endsleigh for our multi trip insurance.

Jock.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Jock
The 45 days is maximum for any number of trips per year.
Brian


----------



## 119436 (Jan 12, 2009)

EHICPlus Travel Insurance is fantastic. I have read a lot about it. There is NO age limit at all, which is VERY unusual. Also the premiums are very low. For example, a couple aged 82 can get annual multi-trip insurance from £66. Beat that! They also have a very high tolerance for pre-existing medical conditions. The product has been reviewed twice in The Telegraph and there is also a great article about EHICPlus on thisismoney.co.uk.

Admin Note:
Well you would say that Mrs MCarthy as you work for a public relations company and your client list includes EHIC !!!!
http://www.pnprltd.com/PR-Clients.html

Not very wise to join a site and promote it in this fashion


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I have just read the policy wording and it looks ok. Countries are very limited, however. e.g. Turkey and Northern Cyprus are not included.


----------

